# Signs of the rut



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Has anyone noticed any signs of the rut? I want to start rattling a little. All the bucks on my cameras are only showing at night still although I did have a small 6 pointer show up at noon one day with an arrow in its rear leg, it’s a shame to see one injured like that I try not to judge because I do not know the circumstances of the shot but that would be a horrible and irresponsible shot to hit a deer in its rear leg


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Rattling time is almost over. Mid Oct to rut is rattle time.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Now until end of November is a great time to rattle.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Historically, the best time for rattling is now until breeding starts. But ostbucks is right, it's always worth trying from now until the guns start going off.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

I seen a buck mounted on a doe Friday on my way home from work. Seen a couple in a pen going at it pretty good and have seen a bunch of good bucks chasing and cruising way outside their normal areas. I would be throwing everything I got at em right now.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

We are seeing a lot of pre rut activity here in Ashtabula co, bucks cruzing...last night I watched two does feeding till a buck appeared, they split wanting nothing to do with him so he made a scrape than went after them. Should be great hunting for the next few weeks!


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

The next 2 weeks here should be prime time. Should see more daytime activity, especially after this weekend's full moon. Nov. 2 - 12 should be the best. I've got at least 6 different bucks on camera coming daily, sniffing around the does, and where they've been, from dusk til dawn. I'll be out every evening next week for sure, and if necessary, all day Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

just butchered my 8pt. neck was 32in with the hide on and 27in with the hide off.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Great job tagalong09! I was on my way home from hunting a bit this evening and the bruiser I saw this morning crossed the street with a doe he had been chasing as I pulled into the driveway.

Its seem that things are rolling hear in central Ohio.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

This guy smelled so strong, I could smell him long before I found







him. Before getting him on Saturday, I had rattled in a few small bucks. I made a couple of mock scrapes which seemed to set everybody off. Within a day or two, there were scrapes and rubs everywhere.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

chadwimc said:


> This guy smelled so strong, I could smell him long before I found
> View attachment 248623
> him. Before getting him on Saturday, I had rattled in a few small bucks. I made a couple of mock scrapes which seemed to set everybody off. Within a day or two, there were scrapes and rubs everywhere.


Nice 8 point!


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Guy who’s property I hunt sent this to me today said there were 2 others he didn’t pictures of


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Got some good genes on that property! Where's his father and grandpa!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The rut has started! Saw two nice bucks friday night. One was crossing a field an hour before sunset. Saw it as I was driving down the freeway. The other was in my driveway with a doe after dark. Time to get out there now!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

My buddy shot a really nice 8 point this morning. He grunted it in.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I rattled 3 times today and brought in 3 bucks. Two basket racks and a solid 10 point. Just not the one I am looking for.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

I talked to a guy Saturday that called in a nice one using a rattle/doe grunt/buck grunt sequence.


----------

